# Programm zur Integration schreiben



## nina312 (12. Dez 2016)

Hey,

ich muss ein Programm schreiben, mit dem ich den Integral der Funktion "xsin(x)" von 0 bis pi berechnen soll. Zwar nicht exakt, sondern nur annäherungsweise mit einer Treppenfunktion. Ich soll mit einer Stufenbreite von 0,5 beginnen und diese dann immer halbieren, bis die Differenz von meinem Ergebnis mit dem exakten Wert kleiner als 10^-7 ist. Ich komme einfach nicht drauf, wie ich anfangen soll.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## JCODA (12. Dez 2016)

Falls du Interesse hast: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/biete-nachhilfe-in-java-python-mathe-an.175301/
Ansonsten: Fang damit an, dir die Stützstellen für die einzelnen Schritte auszurechnen. Die Schritte mit dem halbieren kannst du einfach mit einer Schleife implementieren, das Integral selbst, ist dann auch wieder eine Schleife, die dir die Rechtecksregel berechnet.


----------



## XSnake89 (12. Jul 2019)

Es ist aber keine Treppenfunktion , sondern Simpson Regel https://ctechblog.com/exercise-3/ 
Vielleicht sollst du erstmal die Formeln zu verstehen.


----------



## White_Fox (12. Jul 2019)

Ob das zweieinhalb Jahren noch aktuell ist?

Und was hat das Simpsonverfahren mit dem oben beschriebenen zu tun...?


----------

